
2021 Cadillac Escalade has a 38-inch curved OLED display - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/16/21024331/cadillac-escalade-2021-38-inch-curved-oled-screen
======
pkaye
Next thing you know an LCARS interface pops up!

